# -27 in Mio last night



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

It was -27 last night while I was snomobiling in Mio last night. How crazy is that!!??


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Couple years ago we started out in Grayling at -20 headed to Lovells for breakfast, had to turn back heated sheilds turned to ice and the hand warmers couldn`t keep up. We parked the sleds and headed to Petosky and the warm casino, the next morning it was an even "0" and much better riding :lol:


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats crazey Stevie. Riding the muskrat Trail??? We ride these all the time. My sister has a place in Fairview I keep my sleds there vs in Gaylor where my place is. Better riding around Mio.
We had one of those -20 to -30 nights a few years ago in Grand Marias. Its just not fun riding at those temps. If the sun was out it would have been alright, but -20 at night gets a little chilly.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Was that the normal temp or wind chill?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That was the temperature, not wind chill. Check out Weather Underground historical temp data if you don't believe me.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Burned a piston up on my sled last weekend and I suspect it had a everything to do with cold weather and ice in the fuel line. Make sure your equpment is in tip top shape before heading out into these extreeme conditions! It could be very dangerous if you got stranded in that kind of weather.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Triple check carb boots on older sleds, make sure all your jets and needles are clean. If she starts idling HI, your running lean.


----------

